# Say 'Waheguru, Waheguru. '



## Arvind (Sep 28, 2004)

Ref: sikhawareness

Va Va Da Abhyaas Nabhi Ch Karo 
(Doing Simran of Va Va on Nabhi/Navel ) 

Hi Hi Di Awaaz Hiradaie Ch 
(Doing Simran of hi hi on the heart) 

Gu Gu Kant ch Karo 
(Doing Simran Gu on the kant/near throat) 

Ru Ru Di Awaaz Mastaak mai Ratan Kartaie Hoye Birti Kou Nirgun Atma Mein Lin Kar Duo 

(Doing Simran Ru Ru on the Mastaak/third eye) 

So its a cycle - Va ( on Nabhi) Hi(on heart) Gu (on Kant) Ru(On Mastak/third eye).


----------



## Neutral Singh (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice...


----------



## Amarpal (Sep 29, 2004)

Dear Khalsa Jee,

I view it differently. I am not for making it, in some way, similar to some the ritualistic practice followed by a branch of another faith. This is not a Yogic practice. Sikhi does not need any sustenance from other faith and has no reason to bend itself to resmble them.

The term 'Waheguru' is what it means i.e. Wah - e - Guru. It mean admiration for the Ultimate Guru i.e. 'The Sat'. I do not see any other meaning of it. Repeatition of this term has meaning if I have the feeling of appreciation of the greatness of 'The Sat', who has given this life and sustains it in me and carries me through this Samsara. I do not have to repeat this word loud, I can repeat it in my mind. My thought should be fixed on the one who is my source to whom I am grateful for all it has given me.

Repeating this term the way it is suggested in the first post of thread, in my considered view, will negate what Gurbani says.

'The Sat' is Nirakaar and does not need any place to live, it is every where; it cannot be related to any specific part of human body. There used to be a saying on this net, which was something like this - 'If you cannot see God in all, you cannot see God at all'. This is another way of saying that 'The Sat' is every where, which is in line with Gurbani. 

The practice suggested above will distract my thought from 'The Sat' to my body, it is not what the Gurbani teaches.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal


----------



## Arvind (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks Amarpal ji.

Your posts are great help, and give clearer picture and keep us not diverted.

Best Regards.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Sep 29, 2004)

should i remove my comments above...  

Amarpal Ji, I would love to think aloud like you do, but i think that happens only with the grace of the almighty.

Thanks for enlightening... 

Best Regards


----------



## drkhalsa (Sep 30, 2004)

dear singh sahib ji 

It astonishes me when i see you all so concerned and i would say frightened of something like this which is some how related to other faith . What i think is you can trust your understanding and belief in AKAL purakh when dealing with such a thing which you consider is not part of your faith . as you  react it seems that all the good avialable in this universe is in sikhism and nothing that make sense can lie outside it  kindly forgive me i yu fell it akward i may be absolutely wrong but this is what i felt


----------



## Arvind (Sep 30, 2004)

drkhalsa ji,

Thanks for your view-point.

Rest assured, there is no case of getting frightened etc. otherwise how could we envision this as an inter-faith forum? with all our learned members contribution. Sometimes we just think loudly, which perhaps gives a wrong impression of some kind of narrow-mindedness. I firmly believe this site is not meant for that kind of self-centerdness.

Thanks much for the feedback, drkhalsa ji. We are ALL IN for learning here.

Best Regards.


----------

